# Texas Whitetail Hunters: What're the essential components of your clothing for hunts?



## FindANewSlant (Sep 4, 2018)

I went on a whitetail hunt last season and only wore my tennis shoes, 2 pairs of socks, jeans, two hoodies, a shirt, gloves, and a beanie. It was not nearly enough.

What do the experts here have to say?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Back when I used to hunt, I wore lots of wool.
And leather boots with Vibram soles.

But then, I wasn't hunting in Texas.
And it was a very long time ago.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm no expert but I've been hunting whitetail deer for over 30 years. Deer hunting requires a lot of sitting and waiting and that can be challenging in hot, cold, or rainy weather. I try to dress for the conditions I expect to encounter. I'm cold natured (and on blood pressure meds) so I most likely over do it. I start with a base layer of quality insulated underwear. Next comes jeans and a button up shirt (allows me to regulate body heat better). Over that I'll wear whatever outer garments seem appropriate for the conditions. (More often than not insulated bibs and insulated jacket) The key in colder weather is to dress in layers. As for your feet, get some merino wool socks and a good pair of insulated boots. It will be money very well spent. Another consideration is your headwear. If it's cold, consider an insulated toboggan type hat. It takes a lot to spend hour after hour in freezing or sub freezing temps but if you want to be successful hunting deer you need to be prepared to do so comfortably.


----------



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

You hunt Texas. I hunt south Arkansas. There is not much difference in temperature. For stand hunting, I usually wear a jacket, shirt, T-shirt, jeans, and socks. If it is real cold, say 40 to 45 degrees, I will put hand warmers in my shirt pockets and wear large enough boots for toe warmers. You can buy them at Walmart. When the temperature starts getting up around 80 to 85 degrees, I take the jacket, shirt, and T-shirt off and then take the warmers out of my boots. Then I take my share shirt out of my back pack and put on. I then take the spray bottle of scent killer and spray myself and clothes that I was wearing. Then I take a plastic bottle of Coke, package of peanuts, summer sausage, and crackers out of the back pack. Take a drink of Coke and them pour the peanuts into the Coke. Eat and finish making noise. Check your cell phone for text messages, use the pee bottle in the stand and resume hunting.


----------



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I almost forgot, spray with insect repellent. My system works. Last year I killed an 8 point and two does in the first day and half because I was comfortable, stayed quiet and did not move around. The biggest problem is not going to sleep after eating. Then, I started shooting hogs after lunch on the second day, three hogs in three days.


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 28, 2019)

I am not such an expert in hunting, I also bought jackets, long boots, winter gloves from the ski bum promo code. I bought from there because their accessories are cheap in price and also they are of excellent quality. I guess it is more than enough for hunting.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't wear anything white .


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Don't wear anything white .


Well...
No white handkerchiefs, anyway.

There's an apocryphal story, from the late 1940s in New York State, that a deer hunter who stopped to blow his nose got his head center-punched, thanks to his white handkerchief.
The guy who shot him said that, looking through the trees, it looked like the up-flipped white tail of a spooked deer.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

In Texas a tee shirt and jeans one day for 80 F, all your cold weather gear the next day. 3rd day 20 F with a 30 mph north wind, make another pot of coffee, camp time.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well...
> No white handkerchiefs, anyway.
> 
> There's an apocryphal story, from the late 1940s in New York State, that a deer hunter who stopped to blow his nose got his head center-punched, thanks to his white handkerchief.
> The guy who shot him said that, looking through the trees, it looked like the up-flipped white tail of a spooked deer.


Lol, 
It's the end of the hunting day the sun going down , it's getting a little darker, haven't seen anything all day.
The proper mindset of a hunter has diminished through a number of factors.
Fatigue, lack of a deer,
There's more to mention but I'm to tired to think about it, lol.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Pistol Pete said:


> In Texas a tee shirt and jeans one day for 80 F, all your cold weather gear the next day. 3rd day 20 F with a 30 mph north wind, make another pot of coffee, camp time.


Legit answer. We had a cool fall in east Texas last year. The attire for the OP could have sufficed any of the three years before on just about any day.
I was introduced to wool some time ago. It works in a very wide range of temperatures, is warm when it gets wet, and seems to be near invisible to woodland creatures. It has an expensive entry fee though.
A good jacket from Outdoor World or the like, a variety of long handle weights, and maybe even an insulated pair of overalls. Footwear is no place to skimp, but most waterproof hikers will provide comfort, warmth, and keep the dawgs from howlin'. Wool socks are reasonably priced and invaluable as well.


----------



## Dantar (Apr 18, 2019)

I have special shoes, usually I choose my camouflage pants and a few T-shirts, a sweatshirt for hunting. This year I saw special gaiters on the hunters, they said that it helps to keep the legs dry, if the grass is wet, I thought it would be cool, so I found an overview of the different hunting gaiter on Hike Zone , I would like to buy a pair of good gaiters. I also really like special overalls for hunting, but I'm not sure that they are comfortable to move.


----------



## Zachariah (May 7, 2019)

Don't wear https://www.arydigital.tv/videos/category/aik-hai-*****/ anything white .


----------



## Dantar (Apr 18, 2019)

I often read special portals about hunting or camping and fishing stores in order to understand what necessary things and what useful devices people use in modern camping/hunting / hiking, in order to make this process more comfortable. I think that you can find something really useful from the description too. I often buy hunting clothes or other equipment with help of review and comparison articles from professionals. This helps me to really choose the option that suits me the most.


----------

